# Sunrise drilling rig



## Montana (Jun 22, 2009)

Got a couple free hours to step away from the rig with my newly aquired 5D mkII and catch the sunrise. I sure wish I had my tripod with me, and could have used a grad. Lovin the new camera so far though.

Shot with Canon 70-200 2.8 IS


----------



## tnvol (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow.  That sky is beautiful.  Nice picture!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice shot.  What company & rig number is that? (if you don't mind my asking)


----------



## Montana (Jun 22, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Nice shot. What company & rig number is that? (if you don't mind my asking)


 
Thats Trinidad #36.  Canadian company.  Rig is currently working in the N/W corner of North Dakota.


----------



## Montana (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is a retouched version I did using some tips from Dwayne Oakes' thread of helping others in this forum.

Brightened the forground, and dodged some of the wood in the pile.  A few other tweaks.


----------

